# Back Surgery



## switchbackxt1 (Aug 9, 2019)

Well guys it started in January and gradually got worst. I went to Pain Management Dr. and no relief got an appointment with a neurologist he looked at MRI and Xrays. That’s when the rubber hit the road, Degenerative disc disease in the lumbar region of my spine.Wednesday of this week had surgery at 2:00 pm they had me up walking up and down the corridors. Up and down stairs and rehab,I have a colleague that has the same condition he is doing fine. We’ll see what the Good Lord has instore for me. Count every time you go to the woods or the lake like it’s your last! You will learn to cherish the time in god’s creations!


----------



## WGSNewnan (Aug 10, 2019)

same here 3 years ago. good luck with your recovery.


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 10, 2019)

Man I hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 10, 2019)

Best of luck. Do the therapy


----------



## Kootie (Aug 14, 2019)

What surgery are you having?


----------



## switchbackxt1 (Aug 15, 2019)

Kootie said:


> What surgery are you having?


New discs and fusion


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 16, 2019)

Good luck with your recovery. I had L-4 L-5 S-1 fused. I'm pain free and do pretty much what I want to. That first year after surgery is important, take it easy and let it heal. I had mine in August and was squirrel hunting in October. They have came along way with back surgeries, it's not like it was before. I would do mine again today if I needed it. Good luck sir.


----------



## chase870 (Aug 18, 2019)

I already had c4c5c6 fussed and it was really good for 10 or so years may have to have a tune up before long. My lower back is about due to be looked at any day now. I don't hurt bad enough yet I guess. Any one I've talked to has said to wait till you cant take it anymore then have it fixed


----------



## Patriot44 (Aug 25, 2019)

The only thing that I can add is take it easy and slow, for the long haul. My fusion went great and I am a 100% better but I couldn't stay off a baseball field. Probably going to have to get a tune up next year.


----------



## PAW-PAW BUCK (Sep 16, 2019)

In 1984 I had a cymopapane injection in the L4, L5 Lumbar Region at age 25 and it helped for about 3 yrs. Then in 2005 I had the fusion and now it is bothering me again. 2010 had c4c5c6 fusion with titanium plate, came out of surgery with extensive nerve damage and c5 nerve root palsy. I still can't lift my left arm higher than my chest and my hand, arm hurt 24-7.  In my case i used a orthopedic surgeon when i should have went to a neurologist.  As others have said take it easy while in the healing process and don't rush it.


----------



## PopPop (Sep 16, 2019)

Dr Scholls insoles helped me. A lot!


----------



## switchbackxt1 (Nov 2, 2019)

Kootie said:


> What surgery are you having?


Artificial discs & lumbar fusion


----------



## chase870 (Dec 19, 2019)

how is it going


----------



## switchbackxt1 (Dec 20, 2019)

I have developed a pain in my right cheek of my behind also pain right where leg and groin meet. Stairs not friendly at all. This started bout month to 6 weeks after surgery, going to Dr. on 12/26/19.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 20, 2019)

Sciatica nerve, maybe?


----------



## trad bow (Dec 22, 2019)

I’ve had L5-S1 fusion surgery, c5-c6-c7 fused and plates and hardware in both. Also two hip replacements.  I waited to long before surgery and developed neuropathy in my right leg and both feet.  Do the therapy and don’t push it. If anyone is contemplating surgery and keeps putting it off, don’t wait to long and suffer permanent nerve injury.  I’m severely restricted now in what I can do and never know what the next day will bring let alone the next hour.


----------



## plumber_1969 (Dec 30, 2019)

I've been putting my surgery off for fear of what a couple of doctors have told me. Even with today's procedures, that a repaired back is normally good for ten years and the second surgery is not nearly as successful. I've got the L3 - S1 degenerative disc issues along with the nerve damage that goes with this.


----------



## OwlRNothing (Apr 4, 2022)

I just ran across this old thread today and just wanted to share what my surgeon said about my spinal fusion and (3) disc replacement. Now, this is just the opinion of one surgeon, but he said ( it's 2022 fyi ) that my spinal fusion and disc work should last me the rest of my life. I'm 52. So maybe there have been some changes and improvements in the process, and things are better than when Mr. Plumber was talking with his doctor. Or maybe not. YMMV. My guy could be wrong. - but anyone having back issues, go have it checked out and don't wait thinking it will just "get better." It might, or it might end up being something that could have been fixed that now can't and perm. nerve damage is not what you want to happen, guys.  Get checked out.


----------

